# Friendship and comradeship in bmq?



## lubi125 (18 Mar 2013)

Is creating a friendship bond with the people in your bmq course something that usually takes place naturally and quite quickly? Considering how the military emphasizes heavily on the concept of teamwork I'd think so, is it not? 

Thanks for the time!


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2013)

Everyone bonds together as a group after taking it up the bum.


----------



## Scott (18 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Everyone bonds together as a group after taking it up the bum.



rancing:

You beat me to it.

And now...

 :trainwreck:


----------



## Waters81 (18 Mar 2013)

Within the first  couple of weeks you will have made alt of new friends, by the end you will consider many of them family.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Everyone bonds together as a group after taking it up the bum.



That answer is worth it's weight in gold. Well played Sir 



			
				Waters81 said:
			
		

> Within the first  couple of weeks you will have made alt of new friends, by the end you will consider many of them family.



Possibly a slightly inbred and perhaps borderline incestuous family, but a family nontheless ;D


----------



## kratz (18 Mar 2013)

Some uninformed parents think you will make very close friends.


----------



## lubi125 (20 Mar 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> Some uninformed parents think you will make very close friends.



hahaha, good one!


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2013)

BMQ candidates are like Zebras, think about it.


----------



## lubi125 (20 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> BMQ candidates are like Zebras, think about it.




Who might be the lions I ponder? So I guess I ought to not stick out eh, keep it good, do my part, etc


----------



## cupper (21 Mar 2013)

At the start of the course you will be issued a friend. You will be expected to keep that friend close, maintain the friend at all times, and will need to demonstrate by the end of the course that you have the knowledge and skill to use that friend in the proper manner, in the appropriate situation.

Upon completion of the course you will be required to return the friend to stores, and move on with your career. As you progress you along from course to posting and so on, you will be issued new friends, and will be expected to again keep the friend in a full state of readiness. As you move to a new posting, you will turn in the friend as you would a piece of issued kit, and receive a new friend at the next posting.

Do not lose the friend at any point. Holy hell will rain down upon you if you do.

Oh, and comrades are only issued in the Russian Army.


----------



## X Royal (21 Mar 2013)

lubi125 said:
			
		

> Is creating a friendship bond with the people in your bmq course something that usually takes place naturally and quite quickly? Considering how the military emphasizes heavily on the concept of teamwork I'd think so, is it not?



In most case you will form a close relationship with some of your course mates.
Some will be more distant friends & yes there will be some you can't stand.
Basically what will happen in any group thrown together be it military or civilian.
It's how you interact with the group as a whole which you will be assessed.
If you go out of your way to favor your buddies and work to make things difficult for those you don't like, it sure will be noticed by course mates and staff.


----------



## Terry2124 (27 Mar 2013)

I am currently in week 7 and we are in the blue sector. The blue sector is sectioned off into 6 pod rooms.  There is a lot of bullshit because there are lots of small clicks. Some people will make a couple of good friends and grow to dislike the majority.  This may not be the case for all platoons but if you think what might happen when you have 4 or 5 groups, personalities will probably clash.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> There is a lot of bullshit because there are lots of small clicks. Some people will make a couple of good friends and grow to dislike the majority.



That's a failing of the instructors to identify and crush.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> That's a failing of the instructors to identify and crush.



As the poster is only on week 7, perhaps they have not fully appreciated what they are experiencing and can not in all honesty give an accurate and true assessment of what life will be like well after they have completed a longer career in the CAF than a few weeks at BMQ.



			
				Terry2124 said:
			
		

> I am currently in week 7 and we are in the blue sector. The blue sector is sectioned off into 6 pod rooms.  There is a lot of bullshit because there are lots of small clicks. Some people will make a couple of good friends and grow to dislike the majority.  This may not be the case for all platoons but if you think what might happen when you have 4 or 5 groups, personalities will probably clash.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (27 Mar 2013)

6 1/2 years ago I reported in to CFLRS for BMQ.  I was assigned to my plt and sent to a floor in the green sector.  

We started off with a little over 80 people on our course.  While at first we all just sort of found a bunk and flopped, we were eventually split up into alphabetical order, and assigned our space in our new hell.

We had 3 platoons, split between 2 floors (male/female).  Each platoon, was pitted against the other in competition, and it was fierce.  And yes it is impossible to get along with and like that amount of people all the time.  There were conflicts, but we kept in the family and sorted ourselves out, and learnt very quickly to present a happy family face to staff, or "corrective measures" would follow. T: ushup:    The lesson was that no matter how you feel, or what was going on, there was a job to do together as a team.

You will find people to like, people who will become like family, and people you would rather push off a bridge.  However, you all still have to live and work together.   And we had no doubt ObedientiaZelum that our staff new everything that was happening, conflicts and all.  That's part of the evaluation, and sometimes the conflict was even started by our staff, just to see how we'd react.

To this day I cannot name all 52 who graduated, or even everyone who was in my platoon off the top of my head.  But I have met up with a few here and there.  And it's a special bond that's there.   :cheers:

Cupper is right, every course, every posting you will be required to turn in your friends and will be re-issued new ones when you report in.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> That's a failing of the instructors to identify and crush.



Let them hate so long as they fear (Oderint Dum Metuant). This should be posted in every platoon office.

Nothing like a firce group beasting with huge rucks on and steep hills to sort out the back stabbing etc amongst the recruits. And we hugely enjoyed it too!  :nod:


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (2 Apr 2013)

I'm content as long as there isn't a persistent troublemaker or two or more "troublemakers"in the group I'm in.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (2 Apr 2013)

Proud_Newfoundlander,

Got some news for you,

You will have trouble makers, quiet shy people who wont say boo.  There will be bullies, leaders, followers, cowards, and crybabies, and you'll all have to deal with and learn to work with one another.

Have fun, and good luck.  Hope to see you on the other side.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2013)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> Proud_Newfoundlander,
> 
> Got some news for you,
> 
> You will have trouble makers, quiet shy people who wont say boo.  There will be bullies, leaders, followers, cowards, and crybabies, and you'll all have to deal with and learn to work with one another.



As you will find in any organization/job anywhere else.


----------



## SentryMAn (2 Apr 2013)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> Proud_Newfoundlander,
> 
> Got some news for you,
> 
> ...



We had a few guys lose long term Girlfriends because they couldn't deal with their partner being away from home.  Then there were a few guys that "discovered" the local strip clubs....

lol

If there is an emotion you can think up, you will likely feel it while on BMQ/BMOQ


----------



## Devo3733 (4 Apr 2013)

Just getting the "G"s now, and I'll tell you my own experience is quite like what everyone is describing.  I've made a few great friends, people I would love to spend time with going forward, and there are plenty of people I hope I never encounter again.  Yes there were cliques, yes people fought, yes there were "those guys" that everyone crapped on pretty much from day one (Lord of the flies comes to mind).  People often forget that we're recruits here, and it's not OUR job to "weed out the weak".. Staff doesn't want to see that kind of crap and if they do, it means hell for everyone.  Nothing like a few hours of change parade to bring everyone together through mutual suffering.

So to answer the question, yes, you will make some great friends that only an experience like BMQ can create.  Living next to someone in the open for 3 months, sharing a tent, telling stories at 3 AM trying to stay awake for the next mission, so on and so forth.


----------

